# Best kayak seat?



## CallMeEddie

I went fishing this morning, and I've finally had it with my seat. I have a crack of dawn seat, one of the typical deluxe designs of most brands. I typically start to get sore after a couple hours, and after paddling around for about four hours, my rear is in serious pain and my lower back is on fire. For about the last year or two, I realized I typically fish until I'm worn out from lower back pain. Today, it was worse than ever. I was wincing from the pain like never before. What is the most comfortable seat? Padding would be nice, but I think support would be better.
One thing that I do have to mention that I would like opinions on is that instead of a comfort issue, it may be an alignment issue. The seat clips that clip forward by your knees are plastic, and one is slightly bent. This means I can't push back with my leg on that side or it will slip out of the eyelet. If so, is this causing me (instead of the seat) to support myself and adding to muscle fatigue enough to throw my lower body out of whack? Should I address this issue or look for a more comfortable seat? Hopefully, someone has come across this issue before.


----------



## matthewy8

This is the one I bought and love it. 
http://www.austinkayak.com/products/2545/Gone-Fishin-Kayak-Seat.html
You may want to try and replace the clips first though and see if that helps as a cheaper alternative.


----------



## Robin

That's the one my son uses in his Drifter,he loves it too.


----------



## kbush

I'd try replacing the clip first to see if that helps. I've bought a bunch of rigging parts like cord ends, pad eyes, etc off ebay before. May be able to find what you need there. The prices were very good but I ended up having way more than what I needed. IF I had something to fit the 1" nylon strap I'd send it to you. Most of what I have fits 1/4" shock cord.


----------



## pompanopete

surf to summit expedition , can fish for hours with no problems


----------



## ride135pcolaboy

X2 on the surf to summit exp. I fish all day in my ride 135, the factory seat was poor @ best, mine an 09 modle,(yak) they have upgrade the seat and the whole yak now,mike


----------

